# Roasted Fingerling Potatoes and Asparagus



## sw2geeks (Apr 5, 2013)

Scored some asparagus $1 a pound. I grilled them up with some fingerling potatoes.





































Recipe and more pics here.
http://www.dfw.com/2013/04/04/777451/weekend-chef-roasted-fingerling.html


----------



## sw2geeks (Apr 5, 2013)

Asparagus are in season right now so there should be lots of sales this month


----------



## jared08 (Apr 5, 2013)

making me hungry! just made some roasted fingerlings with a jerk seasoning on them with a horseradish/sour cream sauce, quite delicious i must say.


----------



## franzb69 (Apr 5, 2013)

out here asparagus is more like $2 a pound, depending on the season

and i looooooove asparagus, even if it makes my wee smell funny. it's good for my kidneys so it's all good.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 5, 2013)

Looks delicious, great job!!


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 7, 2013)

franzb69 said:


> out here asparagus is more like $2 a pound, depending on the season
> 
> and i looooooove asparagus, even if it makes my wee smell funny. it's good for my kidneys so it's all good.



If you think it smells funny from eating, try juicing asparagus, holy cow I almost passed out the first time. :bigeek:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 7, 2013)

Good looking dish. (Excellent photographs, as always.)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Miles (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks very tasty! Nice job! Spring always brings asparagus. I love it, so I'm always happy to score some at a great price.


----------



## franzb69 (Apr 8, 2013)

> If you think it smells funny from eating, try juicing asparagus, holy cow I almost passed out the first time.



lol. i wouldn't wanna be near that. =D


----------

